# CQ Door Stackers



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've been using the CQ Door Stackers on my last 4 new interior jobs, certainly a great concept, however warping is a problem. For those who use this system what is your process, how many days before turning, curing time (I use waterbased enamels) before removing stackers and storing doors before refitting etc. Thanks


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Use PPG Breakthrough. Fast dry time and great blocking so you can spray and rehang the same day so no worries with warping from leaving them stacked horizontally.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

My issue with the door stackers was the built up paint they'd accumulate and then randomly flake off while spraying. I know there's a good system to using them. I just haven't spent enough time figuring it out.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Try these


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I love em. I usually remove them after one day or two days or flip them over .


----------

